# Sustento



## Shaba1

I am studying tagalog from a book I brought 31 years ago. "Basic Tagalog by Foreigners and Non-Tagalogs" by Paraluman Asipillera. Very good book. I would reccomend it to anyone. I also have and English to Tagalog Dictionary "Consise English-Tagalog Dictionary" by Jose Villa Panganiban. Also very good but I wish it also had a Tagalog to English portion.. But at the time it was the only thing availible in the base exchange bookstore.I also have a Free Tagalog to English and English to Tagalog dictionary program on my computer In any case here are my questions

What is the proper conjugation of the verb Sustentuhin?
Infinitive
Imperative
Past
Present
Future


----------



## DotterKat

Keeping in mind that verbal conjugations are not, strictly speaking, of the same construct as in other languages here are the equivalents for sustento:

Infinitive = sustento
Imperative = sustentuhan / sustentuhin
Past (completed aspect) = sinustentuhan
Present (uncompleted aspect) = sinusustentuhan
Future (contemplated aspect) = susustentuhan


----------



## Shaba1

Thanks


----------



## DotterKat

If you are looking for the conjugation of _sustento_ with respect to verbal focus as well as aspect, that is way beyond the scope of this forum.
Consult this site.
Look up the conjugation for _sulong_ for as an example of the prefix duplication and _akusa_ as an example of the suffix variation.


----------

